# Hiawatha Arrow Decal



## Freqman1 (May 20, 2019)

I've seen these decals only on restored bikes. Just curious if anyone has a pic of this decal on an original bike? Any period lit showing the decal? V/r Shawn


----------



## JAF/CO (May 21, 2019)

What about this one looks good to me


James Frazier (209) 481-9464
jfkiller53@aol.com


----------



## Freqman1 (May 22, 2019)

Ok I'm a believer. Next question does anyone know of a good source for this decal. The ones offered by 260kirk on Ebay don't look accurate or the right color to me. V/r Shawn
From above bike




EBay


----------



## saladshooter (May 22, 2019)

Obviously not what you are looking for but another font example.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (May 22, 2019)

Shawn I have just used them decals of eBay, and they are great. I couldn't find anyone else who's made them or is selling them


----------



## Freqman1 (May 22, 2019)

Thanks George but I guess I'm just too picky. I'm restoring a set of Arrows and would rather go without then settle for almost good enough! V/r Shawn


----------



## CWCMAN (May 22, 2019)

It’s good to be picky. It’s either right or it’s not. 

You can’t ignore the details.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 26, 2019)

It looks like the originals are gold with a black outline?  Shawn @Freqman1 , did you find another source?


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 26, 2019)

Hey Brant I never did find another source. I may have Gus make some. V/r Shawn


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 27, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> Hey Brant I never did find another source. I may have Gus make some. V/r Shawn



I am in for a set if Gus does them.


----------



## Gus (Dec 13, 2019)

They are done and although they look great I could use better pictures for a perfect reproduction.


----------



## Gus (Dec 14, 2019)

Reviewed.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 14, 2019)

JAF/CO said:


> View attachment 1002047
> What about this one looks good to me
> 
> 
> ...



Jim, is this your bike?  Could we please get a close up image of the decal please.
Thanks, Brant


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 14, 2019)

@TRM


----------



## Gus (Dec 14, 2019)

A perfectly straight picture in High resolution would be perfect. No editing.


----------



## JAF/CO (Dec 14, 2019)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Jim, is this your bike? Could we please get a close up image of the decal please.
> Thanks, Brant




Not my bike I wish it was


jfkiller53@aol.com
1 (209) 481-9464
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gus (Dec 14, 2019)

I will be printing a one time short run of decals, those that are interested please message me.

Thank you


----------



## Gus (Dec 14, 2019)

Here are a few printed decals. They are US$20.00 per set (2 decals) I accept PayPal (F & F please) send to ussalmon@gmail.com (no G)


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 14, 2019)

For you unfamiliar with Gus' work it is top notch. If you are looking to have any custom waterslide decals made he's the man. V/r Shawn


----------



## Gus (Dec 16, 2019)

I also made a few Firestone Air-flex decals for those who need them. US$25.00 per set (2 decals) I accept PayPal (F & F please) send to ussalmon@gmail.com (no G)


----------



## Gus (Dec 23, 2019)

If those who got the Hiawatha decals would like to leave a comment on the quality and accuraccy would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Gus (Feb 22, 2021)

I still have several available.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Feb 23, 2021)

These are very nice! 




I can use the "Arrow" part with a separate "Pierce" decal for my *Pierce Arrow* racer.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 25, 2021)

I’ve never seen any original Pierce bikes with the word “Arrow” on them or in lit. Do you have something showing that? V/r Shawn


----------



## Trimacar (Feb 27, 2021)

All early Pierce bikes were just that, Pierce bikes.  The headbadge and any graphics showed the name Pierce with an arrow through it, but not the word "arrow". 

Even the first 1901-1903 Pierce automobiles were just Pierce.  It wasn't until 1904 that the automobile division came out with the Pierce "Great Arrow", a large four cylinder touring car. After that point the cars were known as Pierce Arrows, and later in the aughts the company even changed it's name to "The Pierce Arrow Motor Car Company".

To my knowledge, the Buffalo produced Pierce bicycles (and the 1909-12 Pierce motorcycles) never had "arrow" connected to the Pierce name, although the symbol of the arrow through the name continued.

I, too, would be interested to see any Buffalo produced bike with original graphics that say Arrow, I don't think that exists, though.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 27, 2021)

Gus said:


> If those who got the Hiawatha decals would like to leave a comment on the quality and accuraccy would be greatly appreciated.



As with all Gus' products the quality is first rate. V/r Shawn


----------



## John Haeberle (Mar 2, 2021)

Gus said:


> I still have several available.



Hello Gus
I could use a set of the Hiawatha Arrow decals.  Please PM me.
Thank you


----------

